# Glassboro lid



## EndlesDreamer (Jan 8, 2008)

I recently dug this lid....Trade Mark Glassboro Improved Registd Jan.9,1884. Its aqua in color and about 3 in. wide. I found some info on Glassboro 1870. Was wondering what this type of lid was used for, or any other info you might know. 

 Thanks
 Lisa


----------



## idigjars (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello Lisa, this jar actually went on a Glassboro fruit jar.  It had an improved type mouth on the jar so it had a glass lid and zinc band.  When I get home I will give you the RB number of the jar.  There are a couple of versions of the jar.  Nice find.  Paul []


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello Paul, thanks for the info on this lid. Would have been nice to find the jar too!
 Do you happen to have a pic of this type of fruit jar? Thanks again     Lisa


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey thanks Lobeycat, nice visual of the jar. Wondering what the chances are of finding the jar to go with the lid. It's 61 today in Buffalo, imagine that for Jan. here.
 Can't waste the day...hiking boots on, backpack ready I'm on my way.....[]

 Lisa


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Lobey....just an update on the other day, no luck! I took my dog with me, mistake!  Between trying to keep my dog outta the water, and getting the "look" from the guys fishing, I gave up! 

 PS I'm keeping my eye on the jar on ebay!

 Lisa


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 12, 2008)

Back in the day Lids where like 20 bucks for 5 finger Oz.If you know what that means your getting up there hahahah! Rick


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jan 12, 2008)

Rick took me a minute to get that,(aka blondie) should have known only you would think of that. []


----------



## idigjars (Jan 13, 2008)

The PINT jar is still a good price at the current $12.99.  Good luck.   Paul


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Paul, I did place a bid. What would you think to be a good max bid on the jar?   Thanks   Lisa


----------



## idigjars (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello Lisa.  Complete in RB9 the pint was $30-35.  In RB10(just got it) the price actually went down $25-30 for a complete jar.  Still a nice jar to have.  Don't forget to figure in the $6 shipping in the grand total of your high bid.  Good luck,  Paul


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jan 20, 2008)

Paul, just wanted to let you know I won the bid on the jar. Now I will have a jar for my lid. Thanks for your help.   Lisa


----------



## idigjars (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Lisa, congratulations on your win.  Do you have a zinc band for your jar?  If you need one email me and I will send you one.   Did you know some of the original zinc bands were also marked Glassboro?   Pretty cool.    Post a pic of your completed jar when you get it.  Best regards,           Paul []


----------

